# BF Goodrich Challenger Vigilante



## schwinnman67 (Sep 13, 2020)

Got this a couple weeks ago and finally have it where I want it.
It was mostly complete except that the seller didn't have the original seat (says he'll let me know when he finds it).
I trued the wheels, put a correct style seat on it, new tires and sent the light to Shawn to get it working again 
*(shawnatvintagespokes). 
















*


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 2, 2021)

I’ve got the cheapie non-tank Sears around that era. The correct saddle is one of these white striped ones. I think I saw one one on eBay the other day.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Very nice !!!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2021)

ebasnett said:


> I’ve got the cheapie non-tank Sears around that era. The correct saddle is one of these white striped ones. I think I saw one one on eBay the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1423260
> 
> ...



That's the descendant of the "Flightliner" model. It was top of the line from 1958 to mid to kate '63, when the Spaceliner replaced it, note that the frames are different. I believe the black seat with metallic trim is correct on S'liners, and probably other store's versions too. I have the same basic red Sears, but it has a sparkly white seat, maybe a couple years older.


----------

